# Domination



## DMfan (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi

My wife is saying she would like to try me being more dominant in the bedroom. She is suggesting I blindfold her and tie her up. I am willing to give it a try, actually I quite like the idea. The thought definitely turns me on.

I would just like some feedback and ideas on which way is the best way to go about it.

This is all very new to me.

Thanks


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice........enjoy this.

Since she wants you to be more the aggressor and dominate, tell her to have a bath, then take her, tie her to the bedposts, arms and legs to each corner. Blindfold her. Play some romantic music. Light scented candles. Pour some wax on her.......use a feather on her......drip scented oils on her naked body and slowly rub her down. Use motion lotion on her with your tongue. Give her mind blowing orgasms with a small vib and oral at the same time.....all blind folded and tied up. Put fruit and whipped cream on her and tongue it off.......

http://www.redbookmag.com/love-sex/positions-toys-techniques/jimmyjane-wink-blindfold

http://www.tootimid.com/Beginners-Guide-To-Bondage_b_130.html


----------



## DMfan (Nov 10, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Nice........enjoy this.
> 
> Since she wants you to be more the aggressor and dominate, tell her to have a bath, then take her, tie her to the bedposts, arms and legs to each corner. Blindfold her. Play some romantic music. Light scented candles. Pour some wax on her.......use a feather on her......drip scented oils on her naked body and slowly rub her down. Use motion lotion on her with your tongue. Give her mind blowing orgasms with a small vib and oral at the same time.....all blind folded and tied up. Put fruit and whipped cream on her and tongue it off.......
> 
> ...


Hi 

Thank you for your reply.

Do you think I should run these ideas past my wife, or just go with it and hope she likes it?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Just grab her and do it, don't over think it. But I would say from my own POV just the hands being tied up is the best, I like to wrap my legs around his head.


----------



## DMfan (Nov 10, 2013)

I do think she likes the idea of me having complete access, so I think tying her legs up is a must. I love giving and she loves receiving oral sex, so this is going to be a big part of it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

gotta watch this one


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always been a bit more submissive than my husband. I like him to take charge. I've always said "tell me what to do"....at first he was timid about it, but he's gotten more and more bold over time. He recently tied my hands behind my back (gently) but got the point across and "rag dolled" me....never heard of this term before here. The experience was so effing hot. Looking forward to next time...

Blindfolds....hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

the advice from cuddlebug and the links provided are excellent. bondage can be a powerful addition to your intimacy but step into it in degrees. a safe word is advisable. it allows her to beg for mercy without really meaning it and can heighten things for both when you show no mercy. if she uses her safe word, respect it and stop. 
find the things that most arouse her and you and enjoy driving her crazy.

we have cuffs permanently attached to the bed for bondage play when the mood strikes us.


----------



## DMfan (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks *yes* and *Maneo* for your replies.

I have checked out the links given to me by *Cuddlebug*. They have been very informative.

I was a bit nervous about trying it, but the more I look into it, the more I realise it is a fun way to add a bit of spice into our sex life.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I think that there are different candles to use for wax play that aren't quite so hot. Unless pain and burns are her thing I would not use candle wax. Certainly not to start with.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> I think that there are different candles to use for wax play that aren't quite so hot. Unless pain and burns are her thing I would not use candle wax. Certainly not to start with.


The folks at Passion Parties have a version that's plenty warm but not burn-you hot.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I'm a person who would never let anyone tie me up. Why? Because of things that happened to me... like attempted murder.

With that said. The one caution I will give you is that while you have her tied up, make sure you have a safe word. And if she says it you have to stop what you are doing. This has to be golden. If you do not, she could develop an aversion to this kind of play in a heartbeat. She could also learn to not trust you otherwise.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Nice........enjoy this.
> 
> Since she wants you to be more the aggressor and dominate, tell her to have a bath, then take her, tie her to the bedposts, arms and legs to each corner. Blindfold her. Play some romantic music. Light scented candles. Pour some wax on her.......use a feather on her......drip scented oils on her naked body and slowly rub her down. Use motion lotion on her with your tongue. Give her mind blowing orgasms with a small vib and oral at the same time.....all blind folded and tied up. Put fruit and whipped cream on her and tongue it off.......
> 
> ...


OMG I want this done to me NOW !! We do tie each other up and take turns playing the DOM. There is nothing better than to be bound and at the mercy of your lover. Of course "trust" is key in this type of sex. We know of a man that routinely picks up prostitutes and has them tie him up for sex. He has avoided danger so far, but my husband has warned him that he may end up losing more than his money if one of these women goes psycho on him.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Quick thread jack...



EleGirl said:


> Now I'm a person who would never let anyone tie me up. Why? Because of things that happened to me... like attempted murder.


Holy crap Ele! I'm so sorry! You already had my respect, but this just deepens it. Whatever happened, you are indeed a strong woman. 

end TJ


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

DMfan said:


> CuddleBug said:
> 
> 
> > Nice........enjoy this.
> ...


No no .... dont bother running these by her. Just do them umm trust me ..... she'll enjoy wink wink!!!

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## DMfan (Nov 10, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> No no .... dont bother running these by her. Just do them umm trust me ..... she'll enjoy wink wink!!!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Thank you *omgitselaine*

I have read up a lot on the subject and it has been nice hearing a woman's point of view. I am fully intending to go ahead and try to give her a good time. I love helping her orgasm, it is such a turn on for me.

I am planning on taking things slowly to see if she likes it. If things work out and it is something she enjoys, then we can move on to more kinky stuff.

Thank you all for your comments...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Just grab her and do it, don't over think it. But I would say from my own POV just the hands being tied up is the best, I like to wrap my legs around his head.


:iagree:


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

We bought a small flogger, it was nice, not hard or intimidating.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

mablenc said:


> We bought a small flogger, it was nice, not hard or intimidating.


Suede, Leather, Rubber or horsehair?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

RClawson said:


> Suede, Leather, Rubber or horsehair?


Flogger - Pure Romance

We started with this, too gentle for me . But a good start.


----------

